# 1/96 Scale



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone know where I can buy 1/96 scale WW2 ship's guns?
Regards


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Rickles 23
Try Sirmar, very good model warship builders covering WW2 up to very modern.
Have excellent website which covers most of their items. Sell guns etc. as small 1/96th kits
Website is www.sirmarmodelships.com
Good company, I have built quite a few of their models myself. Is it for warship or merchant ship you want the guns?
Hope this helps
Don


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Don,
I decided to make a scale model of my late Father's wartime ship, HMS Prins Albert.
But after doing the sums I have worked out that the hull is 1/72 scale so the guns will be slightly modified U-Boat deck guns.
Regards


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Rickles
1/72 scale is harder to find but I looked up Sirmar again and they do some 1/72 guns from WW11. Dont know what guns you need but if you are having to buy u-boat kits to get the guns they might be cheaper.
I as sure there are other builders in 1/72 out there, just dont know any.
Don


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Try John R Haynes.


----------

